# Geothermal



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Someone gave me two geothermal units today said they came off military base n were wrking. I said I'd take them cause I could always scrap them. I don't know what models they are at moment n haven't reserched them or how to do it. But I do excavation as living so trenches aren't problem. Just curious on people's thoughts


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Geothermal means using the ground as a heat sink as opposed to using the air? You will have to run lots of feet of buried pipe filled with antifreeze or be where the ground water can be pumped out of the ground and returned back into the ground (closed loop vs. open loop). Either system uses a lot less energy than the standard electricity or fuel oil or gas furnace to heat the house and it can be run in reverse to provide air conditioning. It still uses too much electricity to be run on an off grid system utilizing solar panels. I am thinking a wood gass fired generator may be a PIA but get her done.


----------

